

Show HN Women: Over 40% of us leave tech. Inspire other women to stay in tech - userium
http://siderly.com//

======
userium
There are over 6 million tech workers in the USA alone, 25% of whom are women.
According to research, over 40% of us will leave tech mid-career.
[[http://siderly.com/static_pages/subscribe](http://siderly.com/static_pages/subscribe)]

------
gus_massa
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10111645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10111645)
(54 points, 11 days ago, 36 comments)

